# A few amtrak questions for a first timer (LA>BOS)



## VM (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I'm thinking about taking an amtrak trip for the first time from LA to Boston and have a few questions regarding the trip.

What's the fastest route to get there? I'm less concerned about scenery (although it will be nice to see) and more focused on getting there a bit quicker.

How nice are roomettes/bedrooms? I'm definitely getting one of these for all legs of the trip, do you recommend a bedroom over roomette?

And finally how much do you think this'll cost me overall? LA to Boston w/ bedroom or roomette

Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## PVD (Aug 22, 2018)

To best answer the question, 2 important points come up. Are you traveling solo or with a companion? The difference between a bedroom and a roomette is magnified when it is 2 in a room. Are your dates flexible? If they are, the difference a day or two in either direction makes can be significant. I'm sure someone will jump on and suggest using the Amsnag tool, a great program from a member that provides fare comparisons over date ranges. If you are traveling with a companion, keep in mind that the price is made up of one charge for the room, plus rail fare for each individual. Regular meals included.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2018)

Solo travel, flexible to dates how much does that change? Will check out Amsnag too thanks!


----------



## PVD (Aug 22, 2018)

A roomette is generally ok for solo travel but some folks find it small for 2 people, and some people dislike or can't use the upper bunk. The Superliner (west coast to chi) will have a shower and multiple restrooms for use of the roomettes downstairs, one restroom upstairs, the bedroom has them in the room. while the viewliner (chi-bos) has a toilet in the roomette (an issue for many not traveling alone) shower down the hall. In bedrooms they are enclosed in the room. There are many you tube videos showing what the spaces actually look like.


----------



## ehbowen (Aug 22, 2018)

If speed is your primary concern, call Southwest Airlines [/snark]. Just kidding. However, you need a different mindset in these days of "one-a-day" long distance trains. Amtrak trains are often late; sometimes late enough to threaten connections. Amtrak will honor guaranteed connections to the extent possible, whether this means putting you on a bus to "cut the corner" between, say, Galesburg and South Bend if it looks as if you'll miss a connection in Chicago, or else putting you up in a hotel to catch the next day's train. Please note, however, that the next day's train may not have any available sleeper accommodations, so you could be downgraded to coach. You'll get a refund credit for the difference, but you may well prefer your private room and your lay-flat bed. So an overnight layover in Chicago (on your own dime) might be the best way to nip such a situation in the bud.

With that said, based upon your given parameters the obvious itinerary is to depart Los Angeles aboard the _Southwest Chief._ It departs at 6 pm and you do receive dinner upon departure as a sleeper passenger. The second day is spent traversing some pretty spectacular scenery in New Mexico and southern Colorado. Scheduled arrival into Chicago is on the third day at 2:50 pm.

Your next train would be the _Lake Shore Limited_ departing Chicago at 9:30 p.m. You will not be served dinner upon departure, so have a good dinner in Chicago. As a sleeper passenger you may spend your layover in the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago (and also, as you are waiting to depart Los Angeles and/or after arrival in Boston as a sleeper passenger you may use the Metropolitan Lounge and/or Club Acela in those two cities, respectively) which you will find is much more comfortable than the general waiting area. There are complimentary snacks and soft beverages, and in Chicago you may use their showers. A small shower is available aboard the train for sleeper passengers, but a full-size shower which is not moving is a pleasant luxury. The next day you will have a bit of a boxed breakfast (a step down from the hot breakfast which is still available aboard the _SW Chief,_ at least as of this writing) and a boxed lunch and dinner served enroute. Your arrival into Boston is scheduled for 8:01 pm (but be prepared for the possibility of a late arrival).

As far as the fare, I'm attaching a sample Amsnag printout as of this date for October 2018 showing the various days' fare from LAX to BOS for one passenger in either a bedroom on the _SWC_ and a roomette on the _LSL_, or else a roomette on both trains. You can see the price difference a bedroom makes! As a solo traveler there is not much reason to prefer a Bedroom over a Roomette other than the tiny private toilet & shower in your own room.

Many other permutations are possible, such as the _Texas Eagle_ between L.A. and Chicago or the _Capitol Limited_ from Chicago to Washington with a _Regional_ or _Acela_ from there to Boston, but if your aim as a first-time Amtrak traveler is to get from Point A to Point B in the most direct and hassle-free manner possible, then this is the way to go. (And, especially for a first-time traveler, I agree that this is a worthy aim.) Have a great trip!

amsnag.laxbos.201810.pdf


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 22, 2018)

EH laid out it quite well. I noticed that already some days are sold out. Too bad Amtrak doesn't have the flexibility to add equipment as VIA does.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 22, 2018)

The fastest route would be the Southwest Chief (44 hours) from Los Angeles to Chicago, and then the Lake Shore Limited from Chicago to Boston (21 hours). I would say that since you're traveling solo, you should just get a roomette for both legs. On the Lake Shore Limited, which uses single-level Viewliner equipment, the roomette will have a large private storage cubby, a sink and toilet in the room, and a very comfortable upper bunk with a window and plenty of headroom. On the Southwest Chief, which is a bi-level Superliner train, the roomettes have significantly less space, so there's a much more cramped upper bunk without a window, no toilet or sink in the room, and no storage cubby. Bedrooms on Superliners are more or less the same as the ones on Viewliners. Because of this, there is a much greater disparity between Roomettes and Bedrooms on Superliners than on Viewliners. Still, as a single passenger, I don't think it's worth the extra cost.

As to the total cost, it looks like the lowest possible price is $821 for a roomette for both legs.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 22, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> The fastest route would be the Lake Shore Limited from Boston to Chicago (21 hours), and then the Southwest Chief from Chicago to Los Angeles. I would say that since you're traveling solo, you should just get a roomette for both legs. On the Lake Shore Limited, which uses single-level Viewliner equipment, the roomette will have a large private storage cubby, a sink and toilet in the room, and a very comfortable upper bunk with a window and plenty of headroom. On the Southwest Chief, which is a bi-level Superliner train, the roomettes have significantly less space, so there's a much more cramped upper bunk without a window, no toilet or sink in the room, and no storage cubby. Bedrooms on Superliners are more or less the same as the ones on Viewliners. Because of this, there is a much greater disparity between Roomettes and Bedrooms on Superliners than on Viewliners. Still, as a single passenger, I don't think it's worth the extra cost.
> 
> As to the total cost, it looks like the lowest possible price is $821 for a roomette for both legs.


Hmm, the OP is going from LA to Boston. Want to rethink your advice?


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 22, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > The fastest route would be the Lake Shore Limited from Boston to Chicago (21 hours), and then the Southwest Chief from Chicago to Los Angeles. I would say that since you're traveling solo, you should just get a roomette for both legs. On the Lake Shore Limited, which uses single-level Viewliner equipment, the roomette will have a large private storage cubby, a sink and toilet in the room, and a very comfortable upper bunk with a window and plenty of headroom. On the Southwest Chief, which is a bi-level Superliner train, the roomettes have significantly less space, so there's a much more cramped upper bunk without a window, no toilet or sink in the room, and no storage cubby. Bedrooms on Superliners are more or less the same as the ones on Viewliners. Because of this, there is a much greater disparity between Roomettes and Bedrooms on Superliners than on Viewliners. Still, as a single passenger, I don't think it's worth the extra cost.
> ...


Whoops. It really doesn't make much difference, but I flipped it around for clarity's sake.


----------



## VM (Aug 22, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> If speed is your primary concern, call Southwest Airlines [/snark]. Just kidding. However, you need a different mindset in these days of "one-a-day" long distance trains. Amtrak trains are often late; sometimes late enough to threaten connections. Amtrak will honor guaranteed connections to the extent possible, whether this means putting you on a bus to "cut the corner" between, say, Galesburg and South Bend if it looks as if you'll miss a connection in Chicago, or else putting you up in a hotel to catch the next day's train. Please note, however, that the next day's train may not have any available sleeper accommodations, so you could be downgraded to coach. You'll get a refund credit for the difference, but you may well prefer your private room and your lay-flat bed. So an overnight layover in Chicago (on your own dime) might be the best way to nip such a situation in the bud.
> 
> With that said, based upon your given parameters the obvious itinerary is to depart Los Angeles aboard the _Southwest Chief._ It departs at 6 pm and you do receive dinner upon departure as a sleeper passenger. The second day is spent traversing some pretty spectacular scenery in New Mexico and southern Colorado. Scheduled arrival into Chicago is on the third day at 2:50 pm.
> 
> ...


This was incredibly helpful - thank you so much for this post. The reasoning for the quicker route that's less scenic isn't supposed to be knocking amtrak travel at all, in fact I'm quite excited to go on it. I just had a very scary experience on a plane and would rather stay on the ground to get back to the east coast.

Thanks again!


----------



## VM (Aug 26, 2018)

I had one more question that worried me. I saw someone mentioned that once they got stuck at random dingy stops in bad areas (i.e Michigan or somewhere not ideal) and had to wait for hours because of delays in bad areas with homeless people in the bus stops. Could this happen to me even if I have my own room?


----------



## ehbowen (Aug 26, 2018)

On board the train? Not likely at all. The only way I can see something like that happening is if there is a grade crossing collision or similar which disables power from the locomotive and the crew has to evacuate the passengers from the train pending rescue. If that happens to you, you might want to consider investing in a couple of lottery tickets...you're that lucky!


----------



## VM (Aug 26, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> On board the train? Not likely at all. The only way I can see something like that happening is if there is a grade crossing collision or similar which disables power from the locomotive and the crew has to evacuate the passengers from the train pending rescue. If that happens to you, you might want to consider investing in a couple of lottery tickets...you're that lucky!


Thank you ehbowen, I was worried about that. Would I have to worry about a huge layover in Chicago when I switch trains or is it fairly seamless? Sorry for the simple questions, just a first timer here with pretty bad anxiety.


----------



## ehbowen (Aug 26, 2018)

Oh, as long as your trains are close to on time you'll have a layover of a few hours, but it's no big deal. There's a lot to do inside the station itself, food court and such, and much more available within walking distance. As a sleeper passenger you can use the Metropolitan Lounge to wait in which is comfortable and secure and where you can store your carry-on baggage for a couple hours if you wish to leave the station and explore. There are also showers available in that lounge, as well as complimentary snacks and soft beverages. The time will pass quickly enough.

Please note that if you check luggage, you can check it all the way through to Boston and Amtrak will transfer it between trains for you in Chicago. Two pieces of checked luggage are free. All you need to bring with you as carry-on is just what you will need for the trip (but do make sure that includes any special valuables and/or medication, of course).


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 26, 2018)

VM said:


> I had one more question that worried me. I saw someone mentioned that once they got stuck at random dingy stops in bad areas (i.e Michigan or somewhere not ideal) and had to wait for hours because of delays in bad areas with homeless people in the bus stops. Could this happen to me even if I have my own room?


Unless you're taken off the train, there is nothing to be worried about. Even if there are dozens of homeless people outside the train, they can't come onboard. So long as you're on the train, it doesn't matter how scuzzy the area is.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 26, 2018)

VM said:


> ehbowen said:
> 
> 
> > On board the train? Not likely at all. The only way I can see something like that happening is if there is a grade crossing collision or similar which disables power from the locomotive and the crew has to evacuate the passengers from the train pending rescue. If that happens to you, you might want to consider investing in a couple of lottery tickets...you're that lucky!
> ...


The Southwest Chief is scheduled to arrive in Chicago at 2:50 PM. The Lake Shore Limited is scheduled to depart Chicago at 9:30 PM. Usually they will start boarding the latter around 8:30-8:40 PM. Add it all up and you will have about six hours in Chicago, so long as everything's on time.

As ehbowen said, sleeper passengers (and business class passengers) get access to the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago, which has showers, complimentary snacks and beverages, and a secured room where you can leave your bags. I would recommend you go straight to the Lounge when you arrive, drop your bags off, and then explore the city. There are ample things to do in Chicago, many within walking distance of the station, so I recommend you do some research and see what you might be interested in. Then you should probably make sure to be back in the station by 8:00 PM. Once it's time for boarding, everyone in the lounge will be escorted to the train, where you'll get priority boarding (if you're in a sleeper).

Hopefully this helps!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 26, 2018)

The info provided by the others is great with a slight correction: You WON'T be escorted to the Train from the Lounge. As a Newbie I suggest you use a, Red Cap to take you to/from the Train on their Golf Carts.

Just tell your SCA before arrival and the Check in Desk @ the Metro Lounge you'd like a,Red Cap.( tips,are appreciated by these helpful folks who are Amtrak employees!)


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 26, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> The info provided by the others is great with a slight correction: You WON'T be escorted to the Train from the Lounge. As a Newbie I suggest you use a, Red Cap to take you to/from the Train on their Golf Carts.
> 
> Just tell your SCA before arrival and the Check in Desk @ the Metro Lounge you'd like a,Red Cap.( tips,are appreciated by these helpful folks who are Amtrak employees!)


They escorted us to the train from the lounge in February. Might have been an anomaly but that's what happened.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 26, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > The info provided by the others is great with a slight correction: You WON'T be escorted to the Train from the Lounge. As a Newbie I suggest you use a, Red Cap to take you to/from the Train on their Golf Carts.
> ...


That is the first I have heard of passengers being escorted from the "new" Chicago Metropolitan Lounge. I have been through Chicago many times and I have never seen passengers being escorted from the NEW Metropolitan Lounge.

Generally, the lounge attendant will announce the train and give directions to the side exit door and to the gate.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 26, 2018)

pennyk said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Dylan said:
> ...


Hmm. Well I guess it was an anomaly.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 26, 2018)

On my trips in Chicago since the new lounge opened, we also were not escorted but told to go out the side door and turn right. Everyone just followed someone who looked like they knew what they were doing..smile. There were personnel near the gates to give you a boost toward the proper train. Only Redcaps can give you an escorted direct trip to your train car.


----------



## VM (Aug 26, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> VM said:
> 
> 
> > ehbowen said:
> ...





ehbowen said:


> Oh, as long as your trains are close to on time you'll have a layover of a few hours, but it's no big deal. There's a lot to do inside the station itself, food court and such, and much more available within walking distance. As a sleeper passenger you can use the Metropolitan Lounge to wait in which is comfortable and secure and where you can store your carry-on baggage for a couple hours if you wish to leave the station and explore. There are also showers available in that lounge, as well as complimentary snacks and soft beverages. The time will pass quickly enough.
> 
> Please note that if you check luggage, you can check it all the way through to Boston and Amtrak will transfer it between trains for you in Chicago. Two pieces of checked luggage are free. All you need to bring with you as carry-on is just what you will need for the trip (but do make sure that includes any special valuables and/or medication, of course).






cpotisch said:


> VM said:
> 
> 
> > ehbowen said:
> ...


Thank you guys! This was really helpful. One last question. If my girlfriend decides to take the trip with me is a roomette 2x the price or still the same? (is it meant for 2?). Don't want to pay double the price for one since they're already quite expensive.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 26, 2018)

All you have to do is call and have the Agent issue a ticket for an "Open Sleeper" ticket,( it will be a Paper ticket", not a e-ticket)and Pay for the Lowest Bucket Rail Fare for her.

It will not have the Room # on it, but she will be included in the Room charges you already paid, and she'll have the included Meals in the Diner.

If you're using AGR Points this isn't any longer true, you'll have to pay with Points for the Room Charges and Rail Fare for her!


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 26, 2018)

VM said:


> Thank you guys! This was really helpful. One last question. If my girlfriend decides to take the trip with me is a roomette 2x the price or still the same? (is it meant for 2?). Don't want to pay double the price for one since they're already quite expensive.


Actually neither. When you get a sleeper, the price consists of both an "accommodation charge" for the room, and then the "rail fare" for each person occupying it. The rail fare will always go to the lowest possible coach seat Value fare. Roomettes can fit two people pretty well, though the Superliners can be a little tight.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 26, 2018)

The accommodation charge for the roomette is the same for either 1 or 2 in the room. All you have to do is pay the rail fare portion for each passenger in the room.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Aug 26, 2018)

Also, if you make the reservation for both you and girlfriend at the same time, just make the reservation for BOTH of you. The "open" add on tickets, etc. applies only if you have already made and PAID for your ticket and roomette charge and add your girlfriend at a later date. In any case, there is only ONE accommodation charge for the roomette plus each passenger will have to pay for the coach fare for each. Don't worry with trying to do your reservation on line. Simply call and join Amtrak Guest Rewards and make all your reservations through those very understanding and helpful agents.


----------



## ehbowen (Aug 26, 2018)

Since you said in your opening post that you were in a position to consider a bedroom, the second person changes the calculus a bit. Nota bene: Regardless of what anyone may say, two adults in a Roomette is do-able...I shared a Roomette with my (then) 84 year old father for a two week circle tour of the West. That said, it's very tight. If you are thinking of taking your girlfriend along you will be much more comfortable in a Bedroom...plus, you will have your own private toilet and shower cubicle. As with a Roomette, the total price is the single accommodation charge for the room plus a base rail fare for each passenger. So you won't be looking at double the high Bedroom prices; it will probably be about $200 (or less) above the Bedroom price for a single traveler. If you can afford it and if you are fairly certain that you want to bring her along, that's what I would recommend. The larger space (and wider bed!) will make the trip much more pleasant for both of you.


----------



## jebr (Aug 27, 2018)

If you're trying to save a bit of money, I'd stick with the roomette for two people as long as you and your girlfriend are close/comfortable with each other. My spouse and I travel together and share a roomette pretty comfortably. The only downfall is that on the train from Los Angeles to Chicago, the top bunk doesn't have a window, so it can get claustrophobic up there. The bottom bunk isn't big enough for two people to sleep comfortably. However, during the day the roomette is pretty comfortable for two people, with plenty of room to kick off your shoes and get comfortable. There's also the option to go to the lounge car if you need a bit more space.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 27, 2018)

jebr said:


> If you're trying to save a bit of money, I'd stick with the roomette for two people as long as you and your girlfriend are close/comfortable with each other. My spouse and I travel together and share a roomette pretty comfortably. The only downfall is that on the train from Los Angeles to Chicago, the top bunk doesn't have a window, so it can get claustrophobic up there. The bottom bunk isn't big enough for two people to sleep comfortably. However, during the day the roomette is pretty comfortable for two people, with plenty of room to kick off your shoes and get comfortable. There's also the option to go to the lounge car if you need a bit more space.


Exactly. While it can be a bit tight for two people, it's definitely doable, and you can always spend your day in the SSL anyway. A bedroom on the Southwest Chief will likely be at least $400 more expensive than a roomette, and I just don't think that's worth it.


----------



## VM (Aug 27, 2018)

Excellent thank you guys - I really don't know what I'd do without this expertise it makes me feel 100x better having all of these questions answered.

We'll be choosing the roomette. As for the ride itself, do you guys know how bumpy it is? I'm sure there are rough patches in certain areas but in general is it a pretty comfortable ride in the sleeper?


----------



## ehbowen (Aug 27, 2018)

Have you been on other trains in the past? Train motion is not like car, plane, or boat motion; it's an animal all to itself. That said, the quality of the ride depends upon the quality of the track. In California and Arizona you'll be on some of the best track in the United States...with a 90 mph speed limit in some places. Between Albuquerque and Dodge City the trackage is decades overdue for a major overhaul and the ride will not be as good. East of Newton on in to Chicago your ride quality should go back up dramatically. I personally haven't been on the _Lake Shore Limited_ route and I've heard mixed reports from those who have, so I won't comment about that one.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 27, 2018)

I was just on the Lakeshore in May and the quality of the ride is okay. Not as smooth as some other places, but not nearly as bad as others (thinking of the Silvers).


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 27, 2018)

VM said:


> Excellent thank you guys - I really don't know what I'd do without this expertise it makes me feel 100x better having all of these questions answered.
> 
> We'll be choosing the roomette. As for the ride itself, do you guys know how bumpy it is? I'm sure there are rough patches in certain areas but in general is it a pretty comfortable ride in the sleeper?


The Southwest Chief can get pretty bumpy unfortunately. Still nothing like what you'd experience in a car, but for certain short stretches on the chief it likely won't be too smooth. The Lake Shore is usually very smooth, though.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 27, 2018)

zephyr17 said:


> I was just on the Lakeshore in May and the quality of the ride is okay. Not as smooth as some other places, but not nearly as bad as others (thinking of the Silvers).


What? In my experience, the Silvers are incredibly smooth!


----------



## CAMISSY55 (Aug 27, 2018)

On the City of New Orleans there are places that are so rough that it literally feels like the train has run over a large log or hit a significant elevation point in the rails. I've often heard cries from those obviously unfamiliar with the route exclaim explitives, then immediately apologize for their language!


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 27, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just on the Lakeshore in May and the quality of the ride is okay. Not as smooth as some other places, but not nearly as bad as others (thinking of the Silvers).
> ...


Been a few years since I rode the Silvers. When I rode them, the ride was so rough that a water bottle sitting on the shelf flew over my body without touching me. Glad to hear they've improved the trackbed, because the few rides I had on the Silver service (both Star and Meteor) were among the worst I've had, on a level with the Chief through eastern Kansas when it was still going 90 over marginally maintained stick rail. Memorably rough.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 27, 2018)

zephyr17 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > zephyr17 said:
> ...


Earlier this month, I had a pretty rough ride on the Silver Meteor. I believe Jis, who was diagonally across the hall, had a rough ride also. I was over the trucks, and a truck had a flat spot.


----------



## JRR (Aug 27, 2018)

pennyk said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Dylan said:
> ...


In July, we were escorted from the Metropolitan Lounge to the CL. They announced the train, we all lined up at the East door and were led down to the track where the train was waiting. From there we walked to our cars.
I considered that “escorted!”


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 27, 2018)

pennyk said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


Hmm. Maybe I'm just immune or something!


----------



## jis (Aug 28, 2018)

pennyk said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


That was more due to a bad car in need of getting a truck serviced more than a route track quality issue. 
In general CSX track on the route of the Meteor these days is pretty good except at interlockings, which can sometimes be pretty rough. Track that was really rough in places was NS between Chicago and Cleveland.


----------



## VM (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm trying to use amsnag to get something between the 8th of September and the 11th, but the cheapest price I can find (with only 1 connection) is about $1500 after I'm about to check out. Am I doing something horribly wrong? This seems higher than when I checked last.

2 adults for a roomette if anyone else can check, would be greatly appreciated. Looking to spend around $1k.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 29, 2018)

VM said:


> I'm trying to use amsnag to get something between the 8th of September and the 11th, but the cheapest price I can find (with only 1 connection) is about $1500 after I'm about to check out. Am I doing something horribly wrong? This seems higher than when I checked last.
> 
> 2 adults for a roomette if anyone else can check, would be greatly appreciated. Looking to spend around $1k.


Depending on the route you select and the length of your trip, it is very possible that it will now be rather expensive to book a roomette on short notice in September. If you could provide more specific information about your route we might be able to help determine if the fares are better via Amsnag.


----------



## jebr (Aug 29, 2018)

Yeah, a cross country trip two-three weeks out is going to be quite expensive. I doubt anything's going to get cheaper than around $1500 unless there's mass cancellations.

That said, polling ten random days in February shows the lowest price around $1132, so I don't know if it'd ever get lower than that in practice.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 29, 2018)

VM said:


> I'm trying to use amsnag to get something between the 8th of September and the 11th, but the cheapest price I can find (with only 1 connection) is about $1500 after I'm about to check out. Am I doing something horribly wrong? This seems higher than when I checked last.
> 
> 2 adults for a roomette if anyone else can check, would be greatly appreciated. Looking to spend around $1k.


You're booking this very short notice, so it's going to be very expensive, basically no matter what you do. And in case it wasn't clear, AmSnag is just a tool to show you all the prices over a certain number of days. It doesn't find cheaper fares than Amtrak, or anything like that. And since you're only looking at four dates of travel (9/8 to 9/11), you should probably just use Amtrak.com.

But I'll emphasize, it's highly unlikely that you'll be able to find cheap cross country sleeper fares less than two weeks out. When we book something like this, it's at least three months out. So you're probably going to have to eat the cost or travel later.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 29, 2018)

jebr said:


> That said, polling ten random days in February shows the lowest price around $1132, so I don't know if it'd ever get lower than that in practice.


Lowest possible price should be a little over $1000 for two people. But those do not show up often.


----------

